# How effective is shoe stretching by cobblers?



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear all, I wrote this in another thread, but it is, perhaps, better in a thread of its own.

Dear all, how effective is shoe stretching by cobblers? I have progressive osteo-arthritis, causing swelling of the big toe joint, resulting in a lovely pair of brogues that I have becoming increasingly tight on me.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I have had one pair stretched by my cobber and was very pleased. I also have done it myself and have been happy with that as well. Based on Momsdocs suggestion, I ordered a stretcher from Footfitter and was very pleased with those results too. The better part about doing it on your own is that you can control the amount of stretch.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

They can easily go up at least a half size or one width. They can go too far, so I might but one of these DIY stretchers.


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

I've had less than stellar results. I had a similar situation and the cobbler stretched them for me. He was careful not to tear the stitching and welting and I guess there's only so much one can stretch a shoe before it damages the structure. I wouldn't trust myself to do it without unknowingly causing damage to the shoe's structure, but its worth a shot. I've resigned myself to send them back to the manufacturer to have them re-lasted on a wider last when they are ready for a re-craft. I've been told its possible to increase, slightly, the width upon a re-lasting. We'll see, I'm not there yet. The shoes are certainly more comfortable, but still a bit snug with the wrong socks. If its a particularly elegant or sleek last, like mine was, it might be harder. Certainly a bulky blucher should be responsive to the stretching procedure.

Good luck.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Much less effective on shell vs. calf.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Leather of course can be made to stretch, but some skill is needed. I believe there is a device called a 'bunion ball' that may be your answer, but I can only guess at how it might function.

I once took a pair of shoes to be stretched that were overall rather too small - I wanted them making a half size larger, and the result was disappointing. It can't be done as there is no way the sole can be stretched. However, localised stretching might be easier to achieve.


----------



## wmm2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chouan said:


> Dear all, I wrote this in another thread, but it is, perhaps, better in a thread of its own.
> 
> Dear all, how effective is shoe stretching by cobblers? I have progressive osteo-arthritis, causing swelling of the big toe joint, resulting in a lovely pair of brogues that I have becoming increasingly tight on me.


If the amount that the shoe needs to be stretched is small and localized, you might have success with a home stretcher. Some of the models on Amazon have holes drilled in them to insert "corn buttons" (included with the stretcher). I've had great luck with shoes that were a *little* too tight on the smallest toe at the end of the day. If your swelling is extreme, stretching is probably not going to help you. Best of luck.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Bunions are easy. I have a couple of dozen AEs and Aldens that were EEE or EEEE to start and used a good heavy stretcher with the bunion button to good effect. My feet are so bad I don't worry about lasts--I just start stretching, wear a few hours, stretch until it feels right. I also have a vamp raiser, toe box stretcher (hammer toes) and a couple of tools for localized stretching that look like they are more suited for a dentist office. I've done 5 shells and one CXL slowly, with stretching fluid, and no obvious damage. 

Remember I'm doing width and sometimes just one area. It's better to buy slightly long and put in a heel pad, than try to lengthen a short shoe.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I went through this with poor results. It's a waste of money. Buy shoes that fit.


----------



## barneco (Mar 4, 2014)

I just discovered this:









recently when the AE salesperson used it to relieve some tightness in one of my wifes shoes. 1/2 a spritz on the offending area(pinky toe knuckle to be specific), wait 5 minutes, then wear to stretch to the appropriate shape. If one application does not work, you can try successive rounds to creep up on your desired shape.

Might be worth a try prior to invoking the nuclear option of an actual stretching device.

I would agree with the above wisdom that it's not worth it if the shoe is simply too small rather than a localized issue.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

I have had good results with similar liquid product and a stretcher at home


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Didn't work well for me. In all fairness, they were chukkas, and the stretcher had a hard time accommodating the higher rise of the leather.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried that spray too. No help...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a stretcher and even an old bottle of the stretching spray at home, but frankly the more successful, most consistent stretching results have been the result of a trip to the local cobbler/shoe repair shop. Alas, such shops are becoming increasingly rare, adding to the inconvenience of having such work done!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Orsini said:


> I went through this with poor results. It's a waste of money. Buy shoes that fit.


I did, but the increased distortion of the toe joints means that, increasingly, they're getting tight there, but nowhere else.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Chouan said:


> I did, but the increased distortion of the toe joints means that, increasingly, they're getting tight there, but nowhere else.


I'm happy for you all that got good results but stretching was a bust for me....


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Orsini said:


> I'm happy for you all that got good results but stretching was a bust for me....


There seems to have been a misunderstanding here. I've not tried it yet, although I'm hopeful that it will work. I was responding more to your suggestion to buy shoes that fit. I do, and I did, but the swelling and distortion caused by the arthritis is making shoes that formerly fit well fit less well. I can't afford to replace them all!


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Use a good quality stretcher with a bunion plug slowly--a bit every few days--and you'll be fine. Might as well learn how to do it yourself, since all your shoes will probably need it eventually.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

cdavant said:


> Use a good quality stretcher with a bunion plug slowly--a bit every few days--and you'll be fine. Might as well learn how to do it yourself, since all your shoes will probably need it eventually.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Chouan said:


> There seems to have been a misunderstanding here. I've not tried it yet, although I'm hopeful that it will work. I was responding more to your suggestion to buy shoes that fit. I do, and I did, but the swelling and distortion caused by the arthritis is making shoes that formerly fit well fit less well. I can't afford to replace them all!


You might see a podiatrist. Maybe orthotics would be helpful.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Just got my Loake Burford boots back from the local cobbler today after being stretched for width.
Verdict, not a lot of difference. Maybe slightly better but still not 100% comfortable.

I'd say putting the money towards buying you own stretcher would be a better bet, particularly one of those with movable "plugs".

And to anyone thinking of buying Loake shoes on their 024 last, don't believe the hype about them being sized slightly larger to fit thicker socks.
If I ever buy them again, I'd go up half a size from my regular 7F.


----------

